# I need a citizenship lawyer



## Purple shark (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello, My Grandmother is Greek, and I'm looking for someone to help my family do the necessary registrations in Greece. Has anyone here worked with a good honest lawyer, who actually got results? Thanks!


----------

